# 2021 TV Watching.



## Dave Vicks

I am going to start 2021 off by Watching. FIREFLY, CREEPSHOW Season 1,and the original OUTER LIMITS. 

I've heard people really like FIREFLY.


----------



## Droflet

Yeah, Firefly was okay. I have the original Outer Limits in my video library. Great show.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Finished Season one of True Detective.


----------



## Dave Vicks

FIREFLY is very good.


----------



## svalbard

Dave Vicks said:


> Finished Season one of True Detective.



S2 got panned although I quite enjoyed it, particularly the performances of Vince Vaughan and  Colin Farrell. It has some really dark moments.

S3 is absolutely brilliant. On a par with S1.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Creepshow Season 1 was ok.

Going to get the TV Comedy CATASTROPHE.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

I've been told 'Carnival Row' is good.


----------



## svalbard

Stephen Palmer said:


> I've been told 'Carnival Row' is good.



It is. Actually it is excellent.


----------



## elvet

I binged watched Bridgerton this weekend. It was wonderful escapism, loved every minute.


----------



## Dave Vicks

The Netflix series on swear words received a good review in the Newspaper.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Might watch Season 2 of DOLL HOUSE soon.


----------



## Rodders

A few TV series that i want to watch this year. 

Finish Killjoys. (I've only seen the first two series. I enjoyed them a lot, but need to finish it off.) 

After reading Stephen Palmer's review of The Man In The High Castle, i'll try and watch that, too. I love PKD's work, but for some reason i have put off watching this. I also want to watch the Electric Dreams Anthology series.

The Expanse. As with Killjoys, i have seen the first two series and enjoyed them very much. 

I'd really like to watch American Horror Story. Everything I've read on this points to it being something that i'd enjoy and it looks very well made. 

Trouble is, i pay for Netflix and Amazon Prime and i'm loath to pay even further for more TV.


----------



## therapist

I've heard alot of hype about expanse. Is it really good? I recently finished watching the leftovers, which I thought was superb. I fell in love with a few of the characters, and the heavy emotional scenes were all knocked out of the park.

Another great TV show I have just finished was Fargo s1 and s2. Tight, thrilling storytelling with some great examples of sympathetic characters you can't help but love.


----------



## jd73

Stephen Palmer said:


> I've been told 'Carnival Row' is good.





svalbard said:


> It is. Actually it is excellent.



I really enjoyed Carnival Row (the one season that exists). I love the names. The Burgue. Vignette. Rycroft Philostrate (the "Phil" is pronounced like "file"). Just try saying that a few times. "Rycroft? Rycroft Philostrate?" "Rycroft Philostrate!"



elvet said:


> I binged watched Bridgerton this weekend. It was wonderful escapism, loved every minute.



Yeah, this was great fun and surprisingly well-made, with the dialogue and music and choreography and all that. And the whole Whistledown thing was "delightfully agreeable."


----------



## Edoc'sil

I'm gonna go away from the more intellectual experiences offered before me, I've seen most of those shows and I liked them all (apart from the few I didn't watch) and I'll possibly make myself hated in the process but bear with me:

Just finished watching season three of "Attack on Titan" and season 4 is ongoing throughout this year. It even got my girlfriend, who hates anime, to *really *get into it. It doesn't fall into that normal trap of anime; to have people screaming for 10 minutes about inconsequential stuff, in the middle of a fight. It also doesn't have those stupid characters that western audiences (myself included) hate i.e. maids, catgirls, cutesy stupid animal sidekicks stuff like that. It's honestly a really good expose on PTSD and the real effects of war and has a deep fantasy lore that isn't tolkien in nature! 

Apart from all that it's really edge your seat stuff, some of the action scenes had me sat there literally sweating. Also quite a few characters die in it so that makes it different too. It adds to the action because people might not have plot armour!


----------



## Dave Vicks

Picked up The Day The Universe Changed, the BBC Science series.


----------



## Dave Vicks

How is Season 3 of STAR TREKISCOVERY?


----------



## Droflet

Very good. It's just wrapped, so all 13 episodes are out there.


----------



## Dave Vicks

How is Season 3 of TRUE DETECTIVE?


----------



## Droflet

None of them is as good as season 1 but they're all pretty good.


----------



## svalbard

Dave Vicks said:


> How is Season 3 of TRUE DETECTIVE?



As Droflet says not as good as S1 however it is excellent. There is also a small crossover with S1.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Anyword on THE ORVILLE SEASON 3?


----------



## Dave Vicks

Currently watching CATASTROPHE series 1.


----------



## WKValentine

Loving _The Expanse _at the moment. The amount of tension and is addicting, and the dialogue is great. 

One series I've sort of started to watch and kind of sorta enjoy maybe but probably actually deep down really hate is _The Watch_. I dunno. The premise is provocative, and what's his nuts from _GoT _and _Fortitude_ is always amazing, but the writing and direction is just so corny. Maybe it's a British thing.


----------



## Droflet

The Watch, it should be noted, was a very popular book series. BBB AMERICA are responsible for this train wreck, not the original material.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Watching the 7th Season of Tales From the Crypt.It was filmed in England. It's ok.


----------



## Dave Vicks

FIREFLY was very good. Cancelled too early.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Looking to watch the French film HAIL MARY.
 Directed by Jean Luc Goddard.

And THE SPY WHO CAME IN FROM THE COLD with Richard Burton.


----------



## Rodders

I need to finish The Expanse and Killjoys for 2021. Not sure why i stopped watching them.


----------



## Ellizze

Rewatching Family Guy.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Picked up Connections 1 with James Burke.
1978.


----------



## dask

My wife just got me hooked on *All Creatures Great And Small*.


----------



## elvet

Dave Vicks said:


> Picked up Connections 1 with James Burke.
> 1978.


I remember watching that, it was very well done. There is even a PC game to go with it. The 1995 video game release is fun to play and educational. I have it in my collection.








						Connections (video game) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Rodders

I read Werthead's review of Star Trek: Lower Decks and i'll be checking that out, once i finish what i'm watching now.


----------



## CupofJoe

I think I am enjoying *The Great*, a pseudo-historical drama about the life of Catherine the Great. I can only assume that it is fairly [as far as any entertainment goes] historically accurate as you just couldn't make up some of the weird things going on...
It is sweary ,violent, profane, funny and witty.
After each episode I think I'll not watch the next... but then it appear on the TIVO and I'm watching it.


----------



## Droflet

Yes, it's dark alright but, as you say, also very funny. It's a good mix, hmmm, I think.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Up next series 3 of CATASTROPHE.


----------



## hitmouse

Dave Vicks said:


> Picked up Connections 1 with James Burke.
> 1978.


Superb.


----------



## reiver33

Finally got around to watching Chernobyl (zero laughs), and, for light relief, season 1 of The Boys


----------



## AE35Unit

I didn't like Firefly at all. Thought it was like a western in space. Just didn't gel with me


----------



## Dave Vicks

Any word on THE ORVILLE SEASON 3?


----------



## Allegra

My last TV series had been _Sherlock_ a few years back. Just started watching _Lupin_, the French crime series. "Inspired by the adventures of Arsène Lupin, gentleman thief Assane Diop sets out to avenge his father for an injustice inflicted by a wealthy family." (IMDB) There are some really good reviews on Rottontomatoes.



elvet said:


> I binged watched Bridgerton this weekend. It was wonderful escapism, loved every minute.



I was recommended that, will give a try after Lupin.


----------



## JohnM

The Watch? I saw one episode and that was it. Characters with little motivation or any real heroics.


----------



## tde44

Just saw Resident Alien - thought it was very funny. Alan Tudyk was great in it.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Ordered CONNECTIONS II with James Burke.


----------



## Dave Vicks

I heard there is a reality show called My 1,000
Pound Sister.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Watching CATASTROPHE series 3.


----------



## Rodders

Loved Catastrophe. (Actually, anything with Sharon Horgan is worth watching.)

I just finished season 1 of Snowpiercer and will wait for season 2 to be available in it's entirety before i start watching.

I think my next series will be Star Trek: Lower Decks. I enjoyed Rick and Morty and it looks pretty light hearted. After that, i think i'll catch up with The Expanse.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Picked up Season 1 of THE EXPANSE. Hope it's good. Anyone like it?


----------



## Droflet

Everyone loves it, Dave. Lucky you, seeing it for the first time.


----------



## Ian Fortytwo

I'm watching *Red Dwarf on Netflix. *


----------



## Edoc'sil

I just started watching _Ghosts _(2019 BBC1) it's made by the cast who did the _Horrible Histories_ series. I didn't watch all of those but I found them funny and informative. It's that same brand of humour and is quite good watching.


----------



## HareBrain

I seem to love both detectives and subtitles, because most of my current viewing is either *Spiral *or *Inspector Montalbano*, both on BBC iPlayer. Also working my way through *Voltron: Legendary Defender, *which is a bit juvenile but bizarrely has Murray from _Flight of the Conchords _as a voice actor.

Any other Brits watching *Back*? Very very funny.


----------



## Edoc'sil

@HareBrain I've been meaning to watch _Back_ but I can't find anywhere to watch it. I love _Peep Show_ so much but I don't live in the UK so 4od is out.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Ordered CONNECTIONS 3 With James Burke.


----------



## Rodders

I recently watched a Canadian series called Corner Gas. Twas excellent and i watched it twice.

Lower Decks was awesome. Funny but with a great TNG feel to it and some pretty decent SF.

I over Christmas, i watched an Australian comedy drama called Spirited about a woman who can see ghosts. It was very good. As is the way of TV these days, that led me to Deadbeat, a comedy ghost series starring Tyler Labine, (who i really enjoyed watching in Reaper). It was pretty funny,but really lost it's was in the third series. (Still amusing though, but not as clever. Childish perhaps.)

I then started watching Stagrassle Paranormal. A mockumentary style comedy following a band of amateur ghost hunters. It only had four episodes and it was done on the cheap, but it was pretty amusing and i hope there is more.

Not sure why so many ghost stories, recently as i'm not into that kind of thing at all.


----------



## AE35Unit

tde44 said:


> Just saw Resident Alien - thought it was very funny. Alan Tudyk was great in it.


Watching that now. Its different, and funny


----------



## Rodders

Alan Tudyk is very watchable.


----------



## AE35Unit

Rodders said:


> Alan Tudyk is very watchable.


He had a good part in a Knight's Tale. He also voiced K2SO in Star Wars Rogue One


----------



## Dave Vicks

Is the TV show FRINGE any good?


----------



## AE35Unit

Dave Vicks said:


> Is the TV show FRINGE any good?


Yes it is


----------



## AE35Unit

At the moment we're going through all 8 seasons of Mythbusters


----------



## Rodders

I’m in the mood for some Zombies, so I’m watching Dead Set. (Essentially Big Brother during an outbreak.) 

It was based on a Brazilian T.V. Show called RealityZ. Be interesting to see how they hold up gist each other.


----------



## ctg

Rodders said:


> I’m in the mood for some Zombies, so I’m watching Dead Set. (Essentially Big Brother during an outbreak.)
> 
> It was based on a Brazilian T.V. Show called RealityZ. Be interesting to see how they hold up gist each other.



It was a meh. Don't hold your breath. Watch the Kingdom instead.


----------



## Ian Fortytwo

At the moment I am watching *Wanda Vision. *Very quirky and addictive, can't wait for episode 8.


----------



## Droflet

Dave Vicks said:


> Is the TV show FRINGE any good?



A little slow to begin with but once it gets going it's a terrific, dare I say, addictive show.


----------



## Rodders

Dead Set was actually pretty uninteresting, which is a shame considering the subject matter and the cast. I did enjoy the producer guy, who was an absolute tool but fun to watch.

Now on to Maniac with Emma Stone and Jonah Hill. I’ve been meaning to watch it for a while now.


----------



## Droflet

Maniac. Hmm. I wish you luck.


----------



## HareBrain

Netflix's _The Invisible Kingdom _(environmental cop investigates Brazilian folklore spirits in Rio) was great.

I'm now four episodes into a brilliant French comedy (thankfully free of laughter track), also on Netflix, set in the secret service in 1960, _A Very Secret Service _(French title: _Au Service de la France_). It's very dry, very quick, tres chic, with exceptional period detail and soundtrack and some wonderfully quirky characters. Anyone else seen it?


----------



## Foxbat

My mum has just bought herself season 8 of Spiral on DVD. I’ll be pinching that from her once she’s finished with it.


----------



## Rodders

Droflet said:


> Maniac. Hmm. I wish you luck.


I know what you mean. I'm a few episodes in now, but struggling.


----------



## Droflet

With that cast and a great premise, it should have worked. I saw it to the end.  It didn't. Sad really.


----------



## HareBrain

Foxbat said:


> I’ll be pinching that from her once she’s finished with it.



Just in case you don't know, it's on iPlayer now. (But I'm guessing you want to watch it on a non-internet TV.)


----------



## Foxbat

HareBrain said:


> Just in case you don't know, it's on iPlayer now. (But I'm guessing you want to watch it on a non-internet TV.)


Yep. For some reason I don’t like streaming. Had my TV hooked up for a grand total of two days and then disconnected it from the net. I don’t do any form of subscription TV either. Not even Sky, despite the fact that I enjoy F1. I have what is known locally as cooncil telly. The only thing I do beyond normal TV is watch Formula E on the red button.

I think the more that is available, the more temptation there is to just sit there all day and do nothing else. I really don’t need any more reason to get fat, do nothing and slowly crush my heart with cholesterol


----------



## HareBrain

Re Spiral, I haven't seen S8 yet, but I've recently rewatched (in this order) S3, S5, S2 and S1. I had previously remembered S1 as "finding its feet", probably because of the "case of the week" feel, but I now think it's at least as good as the others. A bit of a shock to then start S6 and see everyone age overnight!


----------



## Foxbat

Escoffier (I think that’s how his name is spelled) is my favourite character. Always getting into bother.


----------



## HareBrain

Foxbat said:


> Escoffier (I think that’s how his name is spelled)



Oddly, in S1 it's spelled (and pronounced) Lemaire. I've no idea why they changed his surname between S1 and S2 (and judging by Google, neither does anyone else).

(My favourite is Roban.)


----------



## Foxbat

HareBrain said:


> Oddly, in S1 it's spelled (and pronounced) Lemaire. I've no idea why they changed his surname between S1 and S2 (and judging by Google, neither does anyone else).
> 
> (My favourite is Roban.)


I didn't notice the name change. Good job I'm not a detective...
Roban is probably my second favourite. They're all good characters TBH


----------



## Toby Frost

I've been watching a Netflix documentary called "Crime Scene: the Vanishing at the Cecil Hotel", because I knew something of the case and thought that the documentary would be about half an hour long. It's four hours long. There's some interesting stuff about the history of a hotel in a bad area of New York, and the case itself is interesting, in a sad sort of way, but it could be much shorter, and there's an inevitable hint of the occult which is a waste of time and in questionable taste. What is it with these glossy documentaries? Why does some loon always have to suggest that demons, ghosts or aliens were involved?


----------



## Foxbat

Toby Frost said:


> Why does some loon always have to suggest that demons, ghosts or aliens were involved?


It kind of reminds of the documentary I watched on  the mysterious disappearance of a Great White Shark which had been fitted with a tracking device. What monster would be big enough to devour a shark of that size? Well, surprise surprise, it was a bigger shark. Talk about anticlimax.

I recently caught a riveting documentary on PBS America on the Vietnam war. It was in ten parts and each part lasted a couple of hours - some were more. I’ve never seen a more comprehensive study of this conflict and if it didn’t win any awards, it damn well should have.


----------



## Toby Frost

"What could eat a shark of that size? Was it another large fish or... aliens?"

I've heard that Vietnam documentary was very good. It sounds epic!


----------



## CupofJoe

Foxbat said:


> It kind of reminds of the documentary I watched on  the mysterious disappearance of a Great White Shark which had been fitted with a tracking device. What monster would be big enough to devour a shark of that size? Well, surprise surprise, it was a bigger shark. Talk about anticlimax.
> 
> I recently caught a riveting documentary on PBS America on the Vietnam war. It was in ten parts and each part lasted a couple of hours - some were more. I’ve never seen a more comprehensive study of this conflict and if it didn’t win any awards, it damn well should have.


I think that a Ken Burns' docu series. I loved it. So much of his stuff is rivetting even if you can see why before watching.


----------



## Foxbat

CupofJoe said:


> I think that a Ken Burns' docu series. I loved it. So much of his stuff is rivetting even if you can see why before watching.


You’re right. It was the Ken Burns documentary that I saw. Found the wiki page for it.








						The Vietnam War (TV series) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





He also did one on country music. I’m not a big fan of that music style but I also found this series very watchable.


----------



## CupofJoe

Foxbat said:


> You’re right. It was the Ken Burns documentary that I saw. Found the wiki page for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vietnam War (TV series) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also did one on country music. I’m not a big fan of that music style but I also found this series very watchable.


Years ago I can remember spending one Xmas watching The Civil War. BBC4 and the Jazz series on a while ago. That was engrossing as well. And I got to see the one on Baseball. He even made that interesting to a Brit!


----------



## Dave Vicks

Finished Season one of THE EXPANSE. It was good. Reminds me of the MUNDANE movement in SF.No FTL speed, no Aliens or Visitors,no out of Sol system travel.


----------



## Dave Vicks

How was Galaxy Quest?


----------



## Dave Vicks

Up next Season 2 of Doll House.


----------



## Foxbat

Started watching season 4 of Preacher. Crazy and funny. Thoroughly enjoying so far


----------



## ctg

Foxbat said:


> Thoroughly enjoying so far



Who is your favourite character and what you've liked about it?


----------



## Droflet

For me, Tulip. I love the quirkiness and the humor and the action and the very, very weird characters. I might just see it again. Fourth time but what the hey?


----------



## Foxbat

ctg said:


> Who is your favourite character and what you've liked about it?


I think what I like about it is the bizarre juxtapositions of Irish vampire, tough lady bank robber and preacher trying to save the world. It also has some pathos in the form of the good hearted but horribly mutilated Eugene and the looks of revulsion he is regularly subjected to. How many of us who consider ourselves enlightened might give him exactly the same look?  The humour is incredibly dark and the story is (so far) strong. In some ways, I think watching Preacher is like holding a mirror up to ourselves and witnessing the darker sides of our humanity.

 I think my favourite character is probably Cass, the vampire.


----------



## Rodders

I finished Maniac. I really wanted to like it more, but i just found it to be okay. 

An excellent cast with great performances, (especially from Jonah Hill). I liked the aesthetic and the music was lovely.


----------



## Toby Frost

I finished "The Vanishing at the Cecil Hotel". The fourth episode is by far the most interesting, because it starts looking at the case (which was ultimately a sad, freak accident) from the angle of how the death was investigated, especially online. It becomes clear that people online _wanted_ there to be a murder and, when the evidence showed that there wasn't one, just claimed that the police and coroner were part of a bigger conspiracy. And that ended up with an innocent man, who was in a different country at the time of the death, being accused of murder and attempting suicide.

The documentary wants to have its cake and eat it: it makes these points but only after it's done the salacious stuff. I won't go any further, but let's just say that this online conspiracy-finding mentality has ended up with millions of people in the "queue" to jump down the crazy rabbit hole. That, rather than whether someone was killed by ghosts, is genuinely disturbing. Ultimately a well-made programme, but not one I can recommend.


----------



## HareBrain

Toby Frost said:


> have its cake and eat it



I recommend the Netflix series about the hunt for the Unabomber, in which this phrase plays a decisive role. You might never use it the same way again!


----------



## Foxbat

I finished Preacher season 4 and I really enjoyed it. One of the best series I’ve seen in a while. Highly recommended. 

Now I just have to wait for my mum to finish Spiral season 8 before I grab it for myself. One of my better choices in life was to persuade her to give foreign series a chance and now she’s got a bigger collection of french and nordic noir DVDs than I have


----------



## Ed Lake

Dave Vicks said:


> Finished Season one of THE EXPANSE. It was good. Reminds me of the MUNDANE movement in SF.No FTL speed, no Aliens or Visitors,no out of Sol system travel.



I bought and watched Season 1 of "The Expanse" about a year ago.  It was okay, but I cannot understand why so many people rave about it.   Maybe it's because I really don't like stories that go on and on and on and on.  I like TV shows where each episode is a complete story, like all the Star Trek episodes.  If I have to tune next week to see what happens next, I feel like I'm being tricked into watching.


----------



## Paxtrytion

My last TV series had been _Sherlock_ a few years back. Just started watching _Lupin_, the French crime series. "Inspired by the adventures of Arsène Lupin, gentleman thief Assane Diop sets out to avenge his father for an injustice inflicted by a wealthy family." (IMDB) There are some really good reviews on Rottontomatoes.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Thriller* Hosted by Boris Karloff    I love this  show.


----------



## Toby Frost

Ed Lake said:


> I bought and watched Season 1 of "The Expanse" about a year ago. It was okay, but I cannot understand why so many people rave about it.



I agree: people either seem to love or hate it, but I felt that it was... alright, really. Entertaining enough, but ultimately I couldn't get enthusiastic enough about it to watch the rest of it.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Up next the movie MONSTER with Chalize Theron.


----------



## AlexH

I've finally started watching series 2 of *Pushing Daisies*. Whoever thought a series centring around solving murder cases by bringing the dead back to life (briefly) could be so heartwarming? It's wonderful.

I have two episodes left of *His Dark Materials* series 2 (I'm loving it) and enjoyed series 3 of *Westworld*.

I also started watching *Always Sunny in Philadelphia *again (I only saw up to series 4 and a few other episodes). I forgot how low budget the first series was. It's still good, but definitely picks up from series 2.


----------



## Rodders

I adore IASIP. It was my reason for getting Netflix and I watched the entire series twice. Hoping to catch McElhenney’s Mythic Quest: Raven’s Banquet, but it hasn’t appeared on any of the channels I subscribe to.

I keep meaning to check out Pushing Daisies but haven’t gotten around to it. I’ll watch that next, I think. I loved Wonderfalls, which is massively underrated IMO. It’s by the same people As Pushing Daisies and has Lee Pace in it too.


----------



## CupofJoe

AlexH said:


> I've finally started watching series 2 of *Pushing Daisies*. Whoever thought a series centring around solving murder cases by bringing the dead back to life (briefly) could be so heartwarming? It's wonderful.


I'm a great fan of Bryan Fuller's earlier work. If you haven't seen them I recommend *Dead Like Me* and *Wonderfalls*. Both kind of defy description.


----------



## AlexH

CupofJoe said:


> I'm a great fan of Bryan Fuller's earlier work. If you haven't seen them I recommend *Dead Like Me* and *Wonderfalls*. Both kind of defy description.


Wonderfalls is something else I have on DVD but haven't watched yet. I'll look up Dead Like Me too!


----------



## Dave Vicks

Up next Arthur C Clarke's MYSTERIOUS WORLD. Documentary


----------



## ctg

Those who felt that the Pacific Rim was a bit of disappointment I recommend checking out Netflix animated Pacific Rim Black. It is very different take and the series has more depth then the movies ever had. There are a lot of holes that needs to be filled, but they only have limited time to do it. I personally looking forward for the next season.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Currently Season 1 of FRINGE.


----------



## Droflet

Hang in there, Dave. As I've said, season one is a tad conventional but it develops into a ripper series. Enjoy.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Dave Vicks said:


> Up next Arthur C Clarke's MYSTERIOUS WORLD. Documentary




Is that the one with the rotating crystal skull at the beginning.? Used to frighten us as kids that one.


----------



## HareBrain

Dave Vicks said:


> Up next Arthur C Clarke's MYSTERIOUS WORLD. Documentary



Where are you watching that? As @paranoid marvin said, for some of us that would be a serious nostalgia trip.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Yes crystal Skull.DVD.


----------



## Foxbat

Finished watching season 8 of Spiral and thoroughly enjoyed it. The ending, however, would indicate that this is the last season.  It’s maybe not a bad thing. Better to go out on top than carry on and ultimately die a slow death as storylines run out of steam.


----------



## HareBrain

Foxbat said:


> The ending, however, would indicate that this is the last season.



It is the last season.

I haven't seen it yet. I'm worried that main characters will be killed off. (I'm happy for you to say yes/no to that, in spoiler tags.)


----------



## Foxbat

HareBrain said:


> It is the last season.
> 
> I haven't seen it yet. I'm worried that main characters will be killed off. (I'm happy for you to say yes/no to that, in spoiler tags.)


I think telling you one way or another would spoil your enjoyment. If, for example, a character was in jeopardy but you knew they survived, it would mean no tension in the outcome. Note: do not take that statement for anything more than it is - an example.

What I will tell you is that Roban is not in season 8 but this isn’t a spoiler. Just in case you don’t recall, he retired in season 7. I missed him but it was still a good season.


----------



## HareBrain

Foxbat said:


> I think telling you one way or another would spoil your enjoyment. If, for example, a character was in jeopardy but you knew they survived, it would mean no tension in the outcome.



I actually don't like that kind of tension, where it's a character I like (which includes all the long-term cast). I found plenty enough tension re-watching earlier seasons where I knew what happened!


----------



## Foxbat

HareBrain said:


> I actually don't like that kind of tension, where it's a character I like (which includes all the long-term cast). I found plenty enough tension re-watching earlier seasons where I knew what happened!


Just for you


Spoiler



no


----------



## Dave Vicks

Next Arthur C. Clarke's MYSTERIOUS UNIVERSE, 1994.


----------



## Foxbat

Hunting through my DVD collection, I’ve settled on watching the classic BBC drama Fall Of Eagles (featuring a youngish Patrick Stewart as Lenin).


----------



## Dave Vicks

OT:I wonder if DVDS will go the way of the CD.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Next Arthur C. Clarke's World of Strange Powers. 1985.


----------



## Foxbat

I’d forgotten how superb Fall Of Eagles was. I need to follow this up with the 1971 movie Nicholas And Alexandra so that’s next.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Up next THE EXPANSE Season 2.


----------



## Droflet




----------



## Rodders

I finished Schitt's Creek and found the trials, tribulations and growth  of the Rose family to be surprisingly enjoyable. (I avoided it for a long time as it didn't interest me.) I've been missing decent episodic SF over comedies for the last few years and i'm not sure if it's indicative of another issue, though. 

Now on to Amazon's Expanse from the beginning (I've seen seasons one and two already.)


----------



## HareBrain

I've started two new series. _The Frankenstein Chronicles _(Netflix), whose frankly rubbish title belies a thoughtful, creepy tale of a river policeman (Sean Bean) in 1820s London investigating the activities of resurrection men, with a possibly supernatural (but so-far subtle) twist.

And _Snowfall _(BBC iPlayer), a Wire-type show about the crack cocaine epidemic in LA in the 80s. Excellent so far.


----------



## ctg

HareBrain said:


> And _Snowfall _(BBC iPlayer), a Wire-type show about the crack cocaine epidemic in LA in the 80s. Excellent so far.



It is a truly wonderful series and very dark. And on top of everything it's based on the real thing. What I'd like to have seen is the actual stock footage from that time period, mixed in the show to highlight the time period.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Watched the movies KING OF COMEDY, SORCERER, and CONTACT.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Up next the movie HIS GIRL FRIDAY,and TRAILER PARK BOYS season 1


----------



## HareBrain

HareBrain said:


> And _Snowfall _(BBC iPlayer), a Wire-type show about the crack cocaine epidemic in LA in the 80s. Excellent so far.



Now watched all three seasons available on Netflix. Highly recommended.


----------



## Vince W

I've been catching up on ITV's _Unforgotten_. Tough to watch at times but excellent.


----------



## HareBrain

I've been watching the excellent 1994 five-part documentary *Watergate *on BBC iPlayer. Apart from the _Washington Post _reporters Woodward and Bernstein (who are barely mentioned, oddly) seemingly everyone involved and still alive at the time is a talking head, and all seem very open (though those looking for contrition should shop elsewhere). And luckily, they've resisted the modern temptation to slice the top and bottom of the image off for widescreen and kept it in good old 4:3, the only sensible format for interview-based programmes.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Did anyone like the movies EXCALIBUR  or DUNE ? I didn't, maybe I need to rewatch them.


----------



## HareBrain

Excalibur is one of my all-time favourite films.


----------



## Vince W

Dune has its flaws but I still like it.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Up next FRINGE Season 2


----------



## paranoid marvin

Dune was about as close to the book as it could be whilst remaining true to the story. A think that in order to make a 'better' movie it would require it being less faithful to the source material. I think that there are several versions though?

Excalibur is a wonderful movie, and much better than any of the King Arthur movies that have come since.


----------



## paranoid marvin

HareBrain said:


> I've started two new series. _The Frankenstein Chronicles _(Netflix), whose frankly rubbish title belies a thoughtful, creepy tale of a river policeman (Sean Bean) in 1820s London investigating the activities of resurrection men, with a possibly supernatural (but so-far subtle) twist.
> 
> And _Snowfall _(BBC iPlayer), a Wire-type show about the crack cocaine epidemic in LA in the 80s. Excellent so far.


Frankenstein is a pretty weird concept of a tv series, and it gradually gets more weird. I think it occupies the same universe , or is certainly very similar too, Ripper Street. Worth watching and good performance from SB.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Recently watched through the 4 series of Whitechapel . Modern day detective story about a group of detectives working from Whitechapel area of London and dealing with murders that have links back to past crimes. As the series goes on it does stray away from detecting and move more into the supernatural, but very interesting to watch. Some great acting performances , Phil Davis is great  (as always) and Steve Pemberton takes time away from comedy to show he is a versatile actor.


----------



## CupofJoe

Have just started watching *DC's Stargirl*
It is a teen/high school take on the rise of a new Justice Society of America [JSA]  [10 years after the original JSA were killed by the ISA - the Injustice Society of America]
I've only watched first four [of 13] episodes, but so far, the young lead is proving to be believable and villains suitable villainous.
The supporting cast is good enough and High school offers some added drama that doesn't involve fighting super-villains.
It is a teen series so isn't GoT gory but there actions and consequences. People do die [and stay dead].
I found it in a charity shop, still shrink wrapped for £5 and through what the hockey sticks, its worth a punt.


----------



## Rodders

Finished the fifth season of the Expanse, which i found very enjoyable. 

Now on to the second series of Snowpiercer.


----------



## Dave Vicks

I heard that these movies where awfull.WALKER ,THE TRIP (with Peter Fonda) and CADDYSHACK 2.
Anyone see them? I like the WALKER soundtrack.


----------



## svalbard

I finished watching a series called Kingdom about a family of MMA fighters. I found this to be compelling TV. The series finale was one of the best I have seen in many a year. 

Started Shadow and Bone on Netflix and it looks interesting.


----------



## Dave Vicks

I watched the Film THE GREAT GATSBY 2013.
Up next VEEP Season 1 & SUNSET BOULEVARD.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Thinking about getting season one of THE PAPER CHASE.

Picked up SIN CITY on BLU-RAY and JARHEAD.


----------



## HareBrain

Watched _The Sons of Sam _on Netflix over the past couple of days. Gawd, New York in the 70s looked awful. For almost the first time, I'm grateful to have spent that decade in Bognor. It was perhaps 25% too long, but mostly interesting. (The series, not the decade, though maybe that too.)


----------



## Dave Vicks

Picked up THE THREE PENNY OPERA,
and Season one of HAPPY ENDINGS.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Ordered Season 3 of The EXPANSE.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Watched OULAWS OF COMEDY featuring Sam Kinison.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Did anyone like the 3rd Conan film?I thought it was ok.


----------



## Droflet

Dave, did you finish Fringe. If so, what did you think of it?


----------



## Ian Fortytwo

I'm watching *The Man in the High Castle. *
On Amazon Prime, it is different and quite entertaining. How they have made it longer than the book is a mystery.


----------



## Dave Vicks

I have not started Season 3 of FRINGE yet.
Currently watching DOCTOR WHO with 
David Tennant. Could not get into AVENGERS:ENDGAME. Next THE THREE PENNY OPERA.


----------



## Droflet




----------



## Rodders

I've been watching Motherland. Very dry and very funny.

While I wait for the second series of Love, Death and Robots to be available, i'm rewatching It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Did anyone like the film The Death of Stalin?


----------



## Droflet

Hmm, it was funny, in spots, but appeared to me that the humor became repetative. You know, they ran out of new jokes. It was okay.


----------



## CupofJoe

I did, but not as much as I'd hoped. I've been told that the reality was far funnier and more deadly...


----------



## Dave Vicks

David Tennant is a very good Doctor WHO.


----------



## Rodders

I started Channel 4's Humans last night.

I know it's old, but i haven't seen it yet. Two episodes in and it's very interesting.


----------



## Droflet

Good call, Rodders. I loved it.


----------



## Vince W

I'm not a police drama fan, but I tried *Line of Duty* and raced through the entire series in a couple of weeks. Outstanding right until the last episode of series 5 and then the wheels start to wobble a bit. Series 6 is good, but not a patch of the previous ones.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Vince W said:


> I'm not a police drama fan, but I tried *Line of Duty* and raced through the entire series in a couple of weeks. Outstanding right until the last episode of series 5 and then the wheels start to wobble a bit. Series 6 is good, but not a patch of the previous ones.




I did exactly the same thing. Hadn't watched it at all , then binged-watched 1-5 in preparation for 6. I do wonder though at what point they started playing it for laughs. It's very much in the same mode of 24, which also started off quite serious, but then the storylines and characters became more humorous than anything else. Still had to be watched though.


----------



## Vince W

I don't think 24 was ever that serious. The whole bear trap incident killed the series for me. We also have a joke that Burger King has better security than CTU.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Watched a Ken Burns produced Documentary CANCER:THE EMPEROR OF ALL MELODIES.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Finished Season 3 of THE EXPANSE. 
Up next the documentary THE OTHER DREAM TEAM. And Season one of PAPER CHASE.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Picked up Season one of SCHITTS CREEK &
,the films LOGANS RUN,and GALAXY QUEST.


----------



## DrStrangelove

I attempted to watch *Star Trek: Picard *and after the first episode just read through the show synopsis along some YT clips for the more absurd stuff. Don't even have a proper comment, or rather, I have far too many comments. Let's just say that after seeing the part ripped-off from Mass Effect 3 I laughed and went back binging* TNG*.


----------



## Rodders

I finished Channel 4's Humans this week. Very good and an interesting look in to prejudice, I thought. 

I also saw the second series of Love, Death and Robots. Another great series, but I didn't think they were as good as the first. Still, another great show and I'm glad it has been renewed for a third season.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Watching Season 1 of WAREHOUSE 13.


----------



## hitmouse

Just finished season 4 of *Fargo*. Excellent.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Watching Season 2 of the animated show
HARLEY QUINN.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Picked up Season 5 of THE BROKENWOOD MYSTERIES. And Season 4 of THE EXPANSE.


----------



## Guttersnipe

Currently watching Umbrella Academy, Gotham, and Black Summer.


----------



## Droflet

*Beastars*. This animated Japanese series concerns a school with a difference. All the students and teachers are animals. Yes, they talk. I have an excellent dubbed version. It's on Netflix and probably elsewhere. 
The story starts with a murder. Someone has killed and eaten one of the students. Since the victim is a herbivore, suspicion falls on the carnivore students. That should be the premise of the show but it turns out to be a story about a wolf and a bunny who, apparently, have an adolescent crush on one another. 
I can't properly explain why I'm hooked on this show, but I am. Each episode is a bite sized (sorry, I can't help myself) 22 minutes, so give it a try and see what you think.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Finished Season 4 of THE EXPANSE. How is Season 5?


----------



## Droflet

Good. Which is to say that this excellent show continues along new, but still intriguing, tracks. Season 6??? Dunno. 2022? Anyone know?


----------



## MartinChis

Watching the original Twilight Zone series at the moment. It hasn't disappointed at all and is thoroughly deserving of its legendary status.


----------



## Dave Vicks

I am going to try Season 1 of EUREKA.


----------



## Ellizze

Season 6 of Vikings


----------



## CupofJoe

Season 3 of *Pose*
I don't know why the only show I look forward to appearing on my Tivo is *Pose*, but it is.
Okay. I do know why...
Sharp, almost acidic dialogue. Believable and relatable characters. And stories of real pathos and drama.
I am sad that this is the last series as I feel it is getting better but always walk off the stage with them wanting more...


----------



## Rodders

A rewatch of Killjoys.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Anyone like the TV show MOTIVE?


----------



## Dave Vicks

Watching SERIES 4 of The Brokenwood
MYSTERIES.


----------



## Allegra

Watching *Turning Point: 9/11 and the War on Terror*, really good. Now they probably should do another episode re Afghanistan plus the soon to be declassified 9/11 documents.


----------



## Allegra

Watching *Turning Point: 9/11 and the War on Terror*, really good. Now they probably should do another episode re Afghanistan plus the soon to be declassified 9/11 documents.


----------



## Rodders

I finished watching Kim's Convenience and was very pleasantly surprised. 

Now doing a slow plod of Star Trek: The Original Series.


----------



## Garfunkel

I've been watching Vigil, a new crime drama set on a submarine. So far, it's been excellent and very tense. I watched the first three episodes of Loki a bit back and need to finish it sometime, as it was good fun.


----------



## Maseeha.Aellari

I've started the Good Doctor (yes, I know I'm late) and I'm loving it so far. I'm really relating to Shawn which is weird but also very cool. It's also medical, and I'm studying to become a physiotherapist, so it's right down my alley


----------



## hitmouse

Garfunkel said:


> I've been watching Vigil, a new crime drama set on a submarine. So far, it's been excellent and very tense. I watched the first three episodes of Loki a bit back and need to finish it sometime, as it was good fun.


Really enjoying Vigil.


----------



## Droflet

Me too. Up to episode 3. Gripping. And who is doing what to whom????


----------



## Dave Vicks

Picked up Season one of MOTIVE and season 3 of FRINGE.


----------



## Droflet

Since none of us responded to your query about Motive (I've not heard of it) then you'll be the first. So please pass on the good cheer, Dave. If there is any.


----------



## Dave Vicks

If you like the Columbo style of mystery TVthen you will like motive.

Can't wait to see CREEPSHOW Season 2.However,you have to subscribe.


----------



## Bagpuss

Dave Vicks said:


> Anyone like the TV show MOTIVE?



I've watched all 4 series and I really liked it. For a show that tells you who the killer and victim are at the start of the episode, there are some quite remarkable twists in the episodes. Season 3 even manages an arc story. The relationship between Angie and Vega is really well done, and avoids a lot of the usual cliches.


----------



## Droflet

*Modern Love*. 
I avoid love stories like the Derwent Plague. Why? Because they are poorly done. Sappy, unrealistic and generally stupid. Then I bumped into this little gem. It handles the subject with intelligence, wit and common sense. I thought, okay I'll give the first one a try. Each episode is a self contained story. The first one blew me away. Charming, funny and throughtful. Do yourselves a favor and check out this wonderful new show. Season 1 is great and I can only hope that season 2 lives up to the promise.


----------



## Droflet

*Vigil*. 
I'm writing another book so I haven't had time to complete this gripping tale. Just finished episode 4. Holy cow, this show has more twists and turns than an Agatha Christie novel. Two more to go. Will they make it???


----------



## Mon0Zer0

*Midnight Mass* - the least you know going into it the better. Don't read any spoilers, but go into it knowing as little as possible. Well written, adult horror which wears its Ari Aster / Stephen King influences on its sleeves. Recommended.


----------



## paranoid marvin

I was willing to suspend my disbelief with a cop being flown onto a nuclear sub on patrol, and for the rooms on the sub to be surprisingly open.

However. after 2 and a bit episodes I got fed up, as the series just seems to be trying to juggle too many stories at the same time. It feels like a submarine version of 'Line of Duty' and not just because of the same actor appearing in it. Whilst I really enjoyed that series, I just can't get on with this one. I just wish that it had kept things a little less convoluted.

For a truly great crime/political drama , Edge of Darkness (the BBC series from the 80s, not the movie) is possibly the greatest of it's kind. Anyone who hasn't seen it, I urge you to do so as it's a brilliant programme and just as relevant today as it was back then.


----------



## Droflet

Agreed, EoD was brilliant. And whatever happened to Bob Peck??? Apart from being dinner for a dino?


----------



## Dave Vicks

Watching Season 1 of CRUSADE @1999.
So far pretty good. And Season 3 of FRINGE.


----------



## CupofJoe

Droflet said:


> Agreed, EoD was brilliant. And whatever happened to Bob Peck??? Apart from being dinner for a dino?


Died a few years later from cancer. I still use "Clever girl!" at times


----------



## Droflet

How sad. I wondered why his career didn't continue.


----------



## Rodders

CupofJoe said:


> Died a few years later from cancer. I still use "Clever girl!" at times


Post coital?


----------



## Mon0Zer0

*The Squid Game - *EXCELLENT Korean speculative thriller, currently on Netflix. Anyone else seen it yet?


----------



## Droflet

Still trying to get a dubbed or subbed version. I don't have netflix.


----------



## Mon0Zer0

Droflet said:


> Still trying to get a dubbed or subbed version. I don't have netflix.



I'd recommend sticking with the subbed version if possible - the dubbed version isn't great.

Just finished it after spending the whole day on it, and quite frankly, I'm blown away. Who would have thought Battle Royale meets The Prisoner could be so good. Edge of your seat all the way through, and so devastating in parts. Fantastic.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Heard rumors of a Babylon 5 reboot.


----------



## HareBrain

Mon0Zer0 said:


> *The Squid Game - *EXCELLENT Korean speculative thriller, currently on Netflix. Anyone else seen it yet?


I tried the first episode. It started strongly, but when it got to the games I didn't buy in to the premise. (But then, same with _Hunger Games_, _Alice in Borderland_ etc.)


----------



## Mon0Zer0

HareBrain said:


> I tried the first episode. It started strongly, but when it got to the games I didn't buy in to the premise. (But then, same with _Hunger Games_, _Alice in Borderland_ etc.)



There's an element of "fantasy" to it, for sure- I think the nearest comparison would be the Prisoner - but stick with it, the games are explained later, and certain episodes are edge of your seat stuff!


----------



## paranoid marvin

Just watched 'A Very British Coup' for the first time in quite some years. It's still as fascinating and thought provoking as when it was first produced over 30 years ago. The subject matter is a true left-wing PM coming into power and trying to establish social reform in Britain as well as nuclear disarmament; much to the chagrin of both the US government and the establishment who attempt to destabilise his policies.


----------



## HareBrain

paranoid marvin said:


> Just watched 'A Very British Coup' for the first time in quite some years.


I remember watching it in about 1990, and wouldn't mind seeing it again. What platform is it on, or is it a VHS/DVD?


----------



## BAYLOR

Dave Vicks said:


> Heard rumors of a Babylon 5 reboot.



JMS wants to do it.


----------



## AE35Unit

Binge watched a '21 series called * Midnight Mass*.
Not bad despite all the religious nonesense.


----------



## paranoid marvin

HareBrain said:


> I remember watching it in about 1990, and wouldn't mind seeing it again. What platform is it on, or is it a VHS/DVD?




Britbox. This is a really brilliant subscription service, with loads of great old programmes on there. Still not as comprehensive as I'd like it to be , with loads of classic series not on there, but more than enough stuff to make it worth paying for.

The book which the tv series was based on diverted somewhat from the tv series, but was also very engaging. I've just learned that there was a sequel released in 2019 (perhaps to tie in with the potential of a Corbyn-led Labour government?) which I need to check out.


----------



## Mon0Zer0

paranoid marvin said:


> I've just learned that there was a sequel released in 2019 (perhaps to tie in with the potential of a Corbyn-led Labour government?) which I need to check out.



there was?


----------



## paranoid marvin

Mon0Zer0 said:


> there was?




A book called 'The Friends of Harry Perkins'. Don't know anything about it though.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Watched the film LOGAN'S RUN 1976
& THE SHINING 1980.Both good.


----------



## Rodders

I might give Squid Games a go in the coming weeks.


----------



## Alexa

I watched on Netflix. I was a little skeptical at the beginning, but I do not regret watching it. If you can put aside the brutal killings, Squid Games is interesting. I'm tempted to say it's original, but I keep having Hunger Games flashbacks.


----------



## Alexa

Anyone else watching La Brea ? This time no aliens coming out from that sinkhole. Present and past can be crossed with an airplane in these new seres, for the moment only one way.


----------



## Mon0Zer0

Jean Claude Van Johnson - JCVD plays a parody version of himself as a secret agent. Silly, but surprisingly good fun.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Picked up Season 1 of TWO BROKE GIRLS.


----------



## AE35Unit

Binge watched *Squid Game* yesterday. Its brutal, and compelling.


----------



## AE35Unit

elvet said:


> I binged watched Bridgerton this weekend. It was wonderful escapism, loved every minute.


Watched the first episode, didn't like it. Yet I enjoyed Downton Abbey


----------



## Alexa

AE35Unit said:


> Watched the first episode, didn't like it. Yet I enjoyed Downton Abbey


We should have a sequel of Downtown Abbey in March 2022.


----------



## AE35Unit

Alexa said:


> We should have a sequel of Downtown Abbey in March 2022.


Not seen the film yet but the series was good, if a bit posh


----------



## elvet

I'm watching Season 5 of Shetland on Britbox. I do love British police procedurals.
I've also started Grantchester Season 6. I'm not as enamoured of it. It seems to have gone a bit sideways, and I'm missing the grittiness of Sydney's struggles.


----------



## HareBrain

Well, I've just finished my near-binge rewatch of all five seasons of HBO's *The Wire*, and am feeling bereft. What an epic. I could watch those characters interact for hundreds of episodes more. The aggregate amount of screen presence in the cast is amazing -- I don't think there's any major character whose actor doesn't have bags of it. I have no hesitation in saying it's the greatest TV show I've ever watched.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Anyone know when THE EXPANSE Season 5 And CREEPSHOW Season 2
will be out on DVD?


----------



## Alexa

AE35Unit said:


> Not seen the film yet but the series was good, if a bit posh



You will love the movie then. It's just like another episode from season 6.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Hope the final Season of Better call SAUL is good. And can't wait to see Season 5 of THE EXPANSE.


----------



## AE35Unit

Started watching *Walking Dead *
We're up to season 3, and there's a new series planned next year


----------



## Rodders

I've enjoyed what I've seen of the Walking Dead, but i just cannot get into it enough to finish it. I might give Fear the Walking Dead a go.


----------



## AE35Unit

Now onto season 4...


----------



## Dave Vicks

Started Season one of THE WIRE.


----------



## jjcomet

TV watching?  Anymore its commercials with a show mixed in.  No wonder a 1hr45min movie is 3 hours on TV.  Or a 1/2hr show i.e. MASH is chopped by five minutes.  Sorry, had to say something since talking TV and that is one of my pet-peeves.  
I really have no current '21 shows I watch, except sports or F1.  I revert to the old shows like the afor mentioned MASH or Hogan's Heroes or Star Trek.  Will watch Big Bang - up to a point/year.   And Saturday night will watch some Toonamie - depending on what is playing.  Black Clover is one and did like Sword Art Online.
For me - there are a lot of channels with nothing on.


----------



## Elckerlyc

I hardly watch TV anymore these days. And certainly not the commercial stations with programs that repeatedly get interrupted with (the same) commercials. There is little in the world that irritates me more than this.
Luckily we still have some public stations with decent programming, with commercials only _between_ the programs. And, believe it or not, the News never gets interrupted (so far). I only watch TV very selectively and for the rest spent my time doing other stuff. Most of the series I watch is on DVD or Netflix.


----------



## elvet

We have a TV channel called Makeful, themed around crafts and hobbies. It is filled with all those lovely British shows that I'm addicted to--Repair Shop, Landscape and Portrait Artists of the Year, Greatest Baking/Pottery/Sewing Show, --as well as some N.A. productions like Blown Away (blown glass), and All that Glitters (jewelry). My PVR is filled with these series.


----------



## AE35Unit

jjcomet said:


> TV watching?  Anymore its commercials with a show mixed in.  No wonder a 1hr45min movie is 3 hours on TV.  Or a 1/2hr show i.e. MASH is chopped by five minutes.  Sorry, had to say something since talking TV and that is one of my pet-peeves.
> I really have no current '21 shows I watch, except sports or F1.  I revert to the old shows like the afor mentioned MASH or Hogan's Heroes or Star Trek.  Will watch Big Bang - up to a point/year.   And Saturday night will watch some Toonamie - depending on what is playing.  Black Clover is one and did like Sword Art Online.
> For me - there are a lot of channels with nothing on.


Watch on prime then skip the ads


----------



## HareBrain

Saw all ten eps of a new-ish Netflix animation, *Inside Job*, about workers in a super-secret "Shadow State" responsible for either spreading conspiracy theories or concealing the truth. I really enjoyed it, and I think most fans of _Rick and Morty _would.


----------



## HareBrain

First three episodes (all they've released so far, booo) of *Arcane *on Netflix. This is probably the most beautiful CG animation I've ever seen.  I'm especially impressed by the facial expressions. Story and script are pretty good too.


----------



## AE35Unit

War of the Worlds season 2. Dreadfully boring, gave up.
The Outsider (Stephen King adapt) a bit better, but very slow, like a swedish style drama, dark, moody, long quiet spaces
American Horror Story 1984.ah that's better!


----------



## elvet

Yesterday I binged watched Season 1 o*f Shadow and Bone* on Netfix. I had stayed away from it thinking it was going to be too 'Twilightly' for my tastes. It wasn't bad at all. Good world building with a Russian/Nordic slant made it more interesting.
I quite enjoyed the 'Oceans Elevens' subplots and the interweaving of the cast of characters. Sure, there was a predictable baddie and some hallmark moment romance, but it was refreshing not to be dark and gritty all the time. Will be looking forward to season 2 , if there is one.


----------



## AE35Unit

Started watching *Fortitude*
Would love to visit such a place, though I couldn't live there. 
Each episode is 90 minutes long.


----------



## therapist

Just watched *The White Lotus. *Anyone seen that? Thought it was very interesting. A very character based look into how money/power-imbalances affects relationships. Very well made with a beautiful score and some moments of dark comedy.


----------



## elvet

I am on holiday, so I had some time to waste on a 12 episode Spanish version of Downton Abbey called *The Cook of Castamar *(Netflix).  It is full of what you'd expect in an 'upstairs/downstairs' castle filled with nobles and their servants. You get romance, intrigue, plotting and betrayals. There is a strong European Catholic slant that gives it a different flavour and morality. I will say that I didn't find the finale nearly satisfyling enough for the previous 11 hour commitment.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Gentleman Jack
episode one, great stuff so far.


----------



## Mouse

elvet said:


> Yesterday I binged watched Season 1 o*f Shadow and Bone* on Netfix. I had stayed away from it thinking it was going to be too 'Twilightly' for my tastes. It wasn't bad at all. Good world building with a Russian/Nordic slant made it more interesting.
> I quite enjoyed the 'Oceans Elevens' subplots and the interweaving of the cast of characters. Sure, there was a predictable baddie and some hallmark moment romance, but it was refreshing not to be dark and gritty all the time. Will be looking forward to season 2 , if there is one.


I keep thinking I should give this another go. I watched the first ep and was pretty bored by it. 

Currently watching series 2 of *All Creatures Great & Small* on Channel 5.


----------



## AE35Unit

Stephen Palmer said:


> Gentleman Jack
> episode one, great stuff so far.


Something about it I didn't like


----------



## Mon0Zer0

therapist said:


> Just watched *The White Lotus. *Anyone seen that? Thought it was very interesting. A very character based look into how money/power-imbalances affects relationships. Very well made with a beautiful score and some moments of dark comedy.



A mate recommended it, but I've yet to watch it. Score is by the same guy who did the British version of Utopia - probably one of the most original composers working in TV today.

He also recommended *Succession* which answers the question - what if they made King Lear but it was Rupert Murdoch. Written by Jesse "Peep Show" Armstrong, this is a fantastic but deeply cynical tale of family infighting as the merciless head of the family plays his children off against each other for the title of CEO of the Fox corporation stand in, Waystar Royco. It has elements of The thick of it and Veep and a blacker than black satirical edge. As can be expected from the writer of Peep Show almost all the characters are deeply self involved and loathsome, but, over the course of the series, you grow to root for them. They almost always muck it up, though. Great series with fantastic turns by King Lear stalwart Brian Cox, Mcauley Culkin and Matthew Macfayden - the latter as the ludicrously named Tom Wambsgan.

*Bladerunner: Black Lotus - *nice looking backgrounds can't save this forgettable take on the BR universe from Ghost in the Shell director Kenji Kamayama. Only two episodes in so who knows if it will be able to pull off a turn around in quality like Kamayama did with GitS: 2046. Generic, generic music.

*Dexter: New Blood* - Dex back again with a new identity and a new itch to scratch. Pretty good return to form for this show - looking forward to new episodes.

*The Sopranos* - shockingly never seen it. Missed me by at the time it was on, no idea why. Time to see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## Mouse

*Squid Game*. Only on ep 3 or 4. It's good. Second ep was a bit dodge, but good besides that.


----------



## AE35Unit

Well I was looking forward to watching Star Trek Discovery season 4, but my partner just informed me that Netflix have pulled it, and the only way to watch it now is to subscribe to Paramount. More money! 
Or wait till next year!


----------



## AE35Unit

Giving The Lost Symbol a go, based on the Dan Brown book


----------



## paranoid marvin

Mouse said:


> *Squid Game*. Only on ep 3 or 4. It's good. Second ep was a bit dodge, but good besides that.




I've watched the first couple of episodes with subtitles on, and whilst I understand that the English translation is bound to vary from the original spoken language, the subtitles should surely match what is being said. Which leads me to wonder if the subtitles are a direct, more accurate, translation of the original Korean? If so, I'd rather watch in Korean with English subs.

I really enjoyed the first episode, but found the second a bit of a drag. I'll persevere though.


----------



## paranoid marvin

*Oats Studios*

Well, that was weird. No real stories but lots of ideas being thrown around. Really quite dark and depressing in parts, especially the weapons testing episode. I was hoping for an experiment to backfire on the guys doing the tests. Quite Black Mirror-esque in many ways, but with none of the ideas fully played out to a satisfactory conclusion.

If definitely worth taking a look.


----------



## Mouse

paranoid marvin said:


> I've watched the first couple of episodes with subtitles on, and whilst I understand that the English translation is bound to vary from the original spoken language, the subtitles should surely match what is being said. Which leads me to wonder if the subtitles are a direct, more accurate, translation of the original Korean? If so, I'd rather watch in Korean with English subs.
> 
> I really enjoyed the first episode, but found the second a bit of a drag. I'll persevere though.



We watched the first ep in Korean with English subs. Then watched the next few both dubbed and with English subs (mostly because we couldn't work out how to turn off the subs!) and sometimes, what they're saying (in dubbed) and what is being subbed is completely different. But yeah, the second ep did drag but picked up again in the third.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Mouse said:


> We watched the first ep in Korean with English subs. Then watched the next few both dubbed and with English subs (mostly because we couldn't work out how to turn off the subs!) and sometimes, what they're saying (in dubbed) and what is being subbed is completely different. But yeah, the second ep did drag but picked up again in the third.




I think I'm going to watch the rest of the series in Korean with English subs. I very rarely watch movies/programmes that didn't have English as the original language, although I did with Das Boot, and I only ever watch that in German with English subs. Certainly for Das Boot, it makes it feel more authentic. (I'm talking here about the original series and not the awful Sky Atlantic remake).


----------



## Mouse

I prefer subtitles too.


----------



## Justin Swanton

*Katla* was really good. An Icelandic SF TV series about an ancient buried meteorite (if it is a meteorite) in a newly active volcano that produces flesh and blood human doppelgangers.


----------



## AE35Unit

paranoid marvin said:


> I've watched the first couple of episodes with subtitles on, and whilst I understand that the English translation is bound to vary from the original spoken language, the subtitles should surely match what is being said. Which leads me to wonder if the subtitles are a direct, more accurate, translation of the original Korean? If so, I'd rather watch in Korean with English subs.
> 
> I really enjoyed the first episode, but found the second a bit of a drag. I'll persevere though.


We watched it with the dubbing instead. It wasn't bad


----------



## asp3

I'm currently enjoying the comedy series Young Sheldon, Unites States of Al and Ghosts.

My wife and I enjoy the "reality" series Below Deck and Vanderpump Rules.

We just found Ugly Food on Netflix and enjoy that.

We're hoping that another season of Top Chef will be coming soon.  We enjoyed that year along with Hell's Kitchen, Master Chef and Restaurant Impossible.  We actually were extras on an upcoming Restaurant Impossible episode and had a blast!  I can say more after it airs.


----------



## AE35Unit

Anyone watched Y the Last Man? Started watching it tonight, its pretty decent. Based on a comic apparently. I thought comics were only for kids


----------



## Av Demeisen

*Dexter New Blood* episode 3.
A great episiode. The voiceover is back, but it's not just that. They really got the show on track with this episode.

For the record, I abhor _Dexter_ seasons 6, 7, & 8.


----------



## Droflet

I've Y the last man. An interesting premise so I'll hang in with it. Not bad.


----------



## AE35Unit

Found out last night that Y the last man was cancelled after season 1


----------



## Dave Vicks

Going to check out WHAREHOUSE 13 Season 3 & EUREKA Season 1.


----------



## Droflet

Eureka is my kind of quirky show.


----------



## AE35Unit

Warehouse 13 was fun


----------



## Vince W

I remember the first couple of seasons of Eureka being very good but got kind of whiffy after that.


----------



## AE35Unit

Vince W said:


> I remember the first couple of seasons of Eureka being very good but got kind of whiffy after that.


We binged watched it all recently, having missed it the first time round


----------



## paranoid marvin

The new 3 part Wars of the Roses' drama-doc on Sky. whilst I'm sure that the nobility of England wasn't quite as eloquent as the speeches Shakespeare gives them, I'm also sure that they aren't as foul-mouthed as this series suggests. Having watched the first 2 episodes, it appears to fairly accurately portray the historical events it does seem to have missed a few facts out. It was never known as the 'wars of the Roses' until well after the time, and in reality it was more a great deal of peacetime (for the vast majority of the country) with the occasional major battle, and rather than 'York' vs 'Lancaster' a jostling for position of the major and minor nobles. 

 Probably the best thing about it are the story tellers representing the various factions with Sheila Atim, Philip Glenister and Sophie Rundle.


----------



## AE35Unit

paranoid marvin said:


> The new 3 part Wars of the Roses' drama-doc on Sky. whilst I'm sure that the nobility of England.
> 
> Probably the best thing about it are the story tellers representing the various factions with Sheila Atim, Philip Glenister and Sophie Rundle.


Yes I watched the first episode, not bad at all, though I abhor the use of modern language/grammar  in a period drama, same goes with the electro music used. And they swear far too much. I don't believe that people in those times used the F bomb so much!


----------



## Rodders

I started rewatching Seinfeld a couple of days ago. 

I had to confess that when i first saw it, i couldn't see what all the fuss was about. Second time in, i see it. Hilarious!


----------



## AE35Unit

Rodders said:


> I started rewatching Seinfeld a couple of days ago.
> 
> I had to confess that when i first saw it, i couldn't see what all the fuss was about. Second time in, i see it. Hilarious!


Never seen that show


----------



## HareBrain

Rodders said:


> I started rewatching Seinfeld a couple of days ago.
> 
> I had to confess that when i first saw it, i couldn't see what all the fuss was about. Second time in, i see it. Hilarious!


I've been watching an episode a day since it came on Netflix, and am now near the end of S3. It is delicious. How they keep working such fresh magic with the same four characters I have no idea.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

BBC adaption of Middlemarch. Loving it.


----------



## Vince W

Stephen Palmer said:


> BBC adaption of Middlemarch. Loving it.


Which one?


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Vince W said:


> Which one?


Hardy & Sewell.


----------



## Vince W

Stephen Palmer said:


> Hardy & Sewell.


You had me at Hardy.


----------



## Parson

I'm watching the first season of Star Trek Discovery. Pretty decent, not world beating, but better than 98% of everything else.


----------



## HareBrain

Stephen Palmer said:


> BBC adaption of Middlemarch. Loving it.


Never seen this. I'll be sure to watch it over the next month.


----------



## elvet

HareBrain said:


> Never seen this. I'll be sure to watch it over the next month.


Same here. Will be on my watchlist now


----------



## Dave Vicks

This month I plan to get CREEPSHOW Season 2 and The EXPANSE Season 4.


----------



## HareBrain

Stephen Palmer said:


> BBC adaption of Middlemarch. Loving it.


Three episodes in, and it's excellent. As with much 19thC fiction, many of the characters are infuriating (deliberately so on Eliot's part, I assume -- maybe high blood pressure in readers wasn't such a risk back then) but the acting and visuals are superb. I'm surprised this didn't catapult Juliet Aubrey to stardom, rather than a series of bit-parts in detective shows. Her face is so wonderfully expressive.


----------



## elvet

I am on vacation visiting a good friend in the Montreal area. Whenever we get together we relax, shop, and sit in comfy clothes, gabbing and watching TV.. This holiday we watched both seasons of *Home for Christmas*--a Norwegian TV series about a 30 year old girl who scrambles to get a boyfriend for her family's holiday dinner. This is NOT a Harlequin romance, but something more along the lines of Bridget Jones. Great fun, and perfect to watch with a girlfriend.
Then we decided to rewatch *The Witcher* before the new season drops. I'm glad I did, boy I forgot a lot, and finally made sense of those intersected timelines.


----------



## Parson

Along with steaming *Star Trek Discovery* season 1, which I enjoyed quite a lot. I've started watching *Ghosts *(also steaming). It's so not my normal taste, but there's something hilarious to me in the interplay of ghosts from a lot of different times and their interactions with each other and the one "normal" they can talk to. There is a running gag when the "normal" talks to one of the ghosts out loud and no one else can see them or hear them so the other people in the room are offended, confused, or flummoxed about the conversation. It was really funny once, kinda humorous a second and a third time, now I'm getting angry that the reasonably smart "normal" can't think to keep her conversations straight.


----------



## asp3

Parson said:


> Along with steaming *Star Trek Discovery* season 1, which I enjoyed quite a lot. I've started watching *Ghosts *(also steaming). It's so not my normal taste, but there's something hilarious to me in the interplay of ghosts from a lot of different times and their interactions with each other and the one "normal" they can talk to. There is a running gag when the "normal" talks to one of the ghosts out loud and no one else can see them or hear them so the other people in the room are offended, confused, or flummoxed about the conversation. It was really funny once, kinda humorous a second and a third time, now I'm getting angry that the reasonably smart "normal" can't think to keep her conversations straight.



I've been able to suspend my disbelief and find Ghosts quite funny.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Recently began watching Outlander, but had to halt at episode five because of sadism, violence etc. A shame.
Very much enjoyed Undone (highly recommended).
Now getting into Vienna Blood. Great stuff!


----------



## Mouse

We've finished *Squid Game* now (really good, although some of the storytelling didn't seem quite right to me). Now we're re-watching *Detectorists* and *Thunderbirds.*


----------



## CupofJoe

Stephen Palmer said:


> Recently began watching Outlander, but had to halt at episode five because of sadism, violence etc. A shame.
> Very much enjoyed Undone (highly recommended).
> Now getting into Vienna Blood. Great stuff!


That was my opinion on Outlander. I liked it, just not enough for some of what I was seeing.
I really like the first series of Vienna Blood so am racking up the second series for a binge!


----------



## HareBrain

Mouse said:


> Now we're re-watching *Detectorists* and *Thunderbirds.*


Oh for a mash-up!


----------



## paranoid marvin

I ended giving p on Squid Game after 5 episodes. The characters just seemed to be getting a bit too silly , and I really couldn't be bothered investing in another 4 hours just to see what happens (and I suspect it likely just leads to a cliffhanger for the inevitable season 2). It definitely improved for watching in the original language with English subs, but I still have the feeling that we aren't getting the best version of the dialogue being spoken.

So I've watched the first 2 episodes of Porterhouse Blue again. Quite some years since the last watching, and although I remembered the broad outline of the plot, it was just as funny. Definitely David Jason's finest hour as Scullion.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Watching CREEPSHOW Season 2.And Star TREKISCOVERY Season 3.


----------



## elvet

I'm on the 3rd episode of *Middlemarch*. Absolutely love it. Thanks to the mentions here for finding this gem.


----------



## HareBrain

I've discovered _Our Friends in the North _is on Britbox. I've been wanting to rewatch this for ages.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Picked up Season 1 of THE WIRE.And Season 1 of Star Trek S9 .


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Vienna Blood... brilliant!
Best thing I've seen for ages.
Alas, no series three.


----------



## reiver33

Cowboy Bebop - having watched the animated series I'm giving the live action version a look


----------



## Av Demeisen

*1883* with Sam Elliott. The first three episodes are terrific.


----------



## Parson

Av Demeisen said:


> *1883* with Sam Elliott. The first three episodes are terrific.


Smoly Hoke! I watched the first two episodes and was convinced I'd seen all that there was. The end of the second episode felt like the end to me. An ending I kinda liked. I'm really afraid that the ending now might be foreshadowed by the opening scene.


----------

